# Kaspersky launches antivirus software for Macs



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Kaspersky Lab has introduced Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Mac, which the company believes strengthens the security provided by Apple and offers a platform to add additional security modules as new threats emerge.

The new product for Mac OS X (versions 10.4.11 and higher) has been designed to protect home and corporate networks from multiplatform IT threats. Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Mac doesn't just protect Mac computers from viruses, worms and Trojans the company insists but also combats threats to Windows and Linux operating systems.

Kaspersky believes Macs offer cybercriminals routes into networks or social connections for malware to be distributed to PCs or pick up network intelligence. The software also monitors the file system for PC malware, potentially reducing the risk of spreading infected emails and documents to PC users.

"Apple's success in growing market share has been reflected with increased interest from cybercriminals. Over the last nine months we have seen a rapid escalation in Mac threats which have gained much publicity within the Apple community", says Andreas Lamm, managing director Kaspersky Lab Europe.

"Apple has done an adequate job protecting its users against a limited threat. As a world leader in software security Kaspersky Lab can considerably strengthen a Macs defences."


http://news.techworld.com/security/3203873/kaspersky-launches-antivirus-software-for-macs/?olo=rss


----------



## snow-man (Oct 28, 2009)

Kaspersky thinks that this shift away from Windows is enough to make Mac and Linux a more appealing target for hackers. What surprises me is that he doesn't quantify how big he thinks that the shift needs to be. Kaspersky also believes that open-source is a double-edged sword:

" More people are watching open-source code, so they are more quick to find problems. If the people who make the fix are good guys, that's great; if they are bad guys, that's a problem. "


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

My mate feels so stupid. After arguing with me for the past 18-months about whether Macs get viruses or not, hes finally shut up :grin:

Makes the Mac adverts seem a bit dumb too.


----------

